# What is/was your favorite costume?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had lots of costumes over the years and some more expensive than the other, but this is one of my all time favorites (from '96 I think).

I was headed out to a Halloween party at a bar that was pretty much my 2nd home. Actually I spent more time there than at home...lol. Nobody recognized me until I started talking loud and acting like I was trying to start a fight over a seat with a buddy of mine. He didn't even know and was ready to throw down


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha! That's pretty good. 

I think my fave was from 2008....Mrs. Lovett. I identify with her. hehe


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

mine was when I was a pirate when I was 9 or 11 but anyway my dad made me a cutlass outta wood that was so cool I was the happiest kid in all the 7 sea's


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Aww, that's sweet, Mike!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Joker yours is great, Mariah that's a very good Mrs Lovett, Mike that's great about your dad helping you out with the cutlass. I have no favorite costume as a kid or as an adult, however it definately was not being dressed as a pumpkin (which my mom thought was so cute) hense my avatar


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Aaaah Definetely last years Jackal. My best yet haha About 15-20 total work hours went into that thing and I'm so happy with how horribly it came out. Its in my pics in my "Macabre at his Best" album as The Jackal '09


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Holy crap, Master Macabre! That costume and makeup is OUTRAGEOUS!!! I am WAY impressed! If you're pulling this off at age 15, geez, the world better look out! I'm sure you've got lots more awesomely creepy creating ahead!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool costumes! 

I had fun last year as Michael Myers (with the mask from Zombie's Halloween II), and a few years back as Farmer Vincent from Motel Hell - but my favorite I think is the Incredible Two-Headed Transplant I did for two years. I might dust him off again this year.


----------

